# quitar / sacar



## duvija

Hay países donde se usa 'quitar' y hay una clara diferencia con 'sacar'. En otros no (como el mío).

En el mío, entendemos cuando alguien (de otro lugar) usa 'quitar', pero lo para usarlo, lo usamos solamente para manchas o cosas así (porque se llama un 'quitamanchas'). Nosotros nos sacamos todo: el saco, el tapón de la botella, la mesa, el sombrero, etc.
(Hasta el chiste infantil: me saco el saco y me pongo el pongo).

Me gustaría saber en qué zonas se usa 'quitar' y en cuáles 'sacar' sólo.
Busqué en los hilos pero no encontré nada específico comparando estos dos verbos.
Una vez, un guatemalteco me explicó que 'quitar' es cuando es 'lo de afuera' y 'sacar' es sacar algo de adentro de algo. No me convence la explicación, pero no tengo una mejor.
¿Ideas?

Saludos


----------



## Patricita

En Colombia nos quitamos el saco y sacamos la basura... y no al contrario.

Podría decir que usamos quitar cuando poseemos algo o tenemos algo puesto o atravesado (quitar la ropa, las gafas, quitar a los amigos, quitar la tristeza)

Sacamos algo que está adentro - hacía afuera, (sacar de la caja, sacar del empaque, sacar la basura)...

Ninguno de mis ejemplos funcionaría bien con el otro verbo, por lo menos en Colombia.

No lo había pensado.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Pues acá tenés la explicación de otro guatemalteco: Yo me quito la ropa, pero no me la saco porque no me la he tragado. 

Del DRAE:



> *sacar*.
> (Quizá del gót. sakan, pleitear).
> 
> 1. tr. Poner algo fuera del lugar donde estaba encerrado o contenido.
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados



Así lo usamos por acá. Si no estaba "contenido", no se puede sacar. Pero para usos regionales, que te cuenten los mexicanos, que ellos "se sacan" de los lugares, en vez de irse. 

*Edito:* Recordé algo interesante: por acá te podés quitar o sacar los guantes. Quizás porque realmente lo que estás sacando son las manos...  Pero nunca oí que alguien se sacara los zapatos, siempre se los quitan.

Saludos.


----------



## cbrena

Yo quito el tapón, quito la mesa y me quito el sombrero.

Con el saco no sé que significaría ninguna de las dos frases. Yo el saco lo lleno o lo vacío.


----------



## duvija

Pah, yo me saco la ropa, me saco los zapatos, me saco los guantes, saco el auto del garage, (pero no 'me saco' si soy yo la que se va).

Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

A mí me han sacado una muela, saco la basura, me quito la ropa y los zapatos, saco fotos a los demás, a veces me saco la camisa si la llevo metida dentro de los pantalones, pero no me la quito, porque si me la quitara estaría desnudándome.

También saco el coche del garaje, pero lo quito si la plaza de aparcamiento no me corresponde.


----------



## Patricita

cbrena said:


> Con el saco no sé que significaría ninguna de las dos frases. Yo el saco lo lleno o lo vacío.


 
El saco es el "sweter" (¿cómo le dices tú?)... que me lo quito, no me lo saco


----------



## duvija

Patricita said:


> El saco es el "sweter" (¿cómo le dices tú?)... que me lo quito, no me lo saco


 

No, el de lana es el 'saquito'. El saco es la parte de arriba de un traje de hombre, o un chaquetón o un 'tapado' (creo que esta palabra es Argentina) para las mujeres.


Saludos.


----------



## Janis Joplin

En México quitar lo de afuera y sacar lo de adentro no se aplica a rajatabla. Incluso a veces usamos quitar y sacar indistintamente.

Quitamos tuercas, puertas, sentimientos/pensamientos, maquillaje, ropa/calzado/accesorios, pintura, propiedades, nombres/apellidos, responsabilidades, saboes/olores, polvo, mugre, lo feo, lo bonito, lo malo, etc.

Sacamos muebles, líquidos, muestras, análisis, estudios, grados académicos, sentimientos/pensamientos, listados, objetos, calificaciones, personas, la lengua y otros miembros, etc.


----------



## Hidrocálida

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Pues acá tenés la explicación de otro guatemalteco: Yo me quito la ropa, pero no me la saco porque no me la he tragado.
> 
> Del DRAE:
> 
> 
> 
> Así lo usamos por acá. Si no estaba "contenido", no se puede sacar. *Pero para usos regionales, que te cuenten los mexicanos, que ellos "se sacan" de los lugares, en vez de irse. *
> Hola ¿En que sitio de México has escuchado este uso?? ¡Me podrias dar algun ejemplo?
> Gracias


----------



## Janis Joplin

Hidrocálida said:


> Así lo usamos por acá. Si no estaba "contenido", no se puede sacar. *Pero para usos regionales, que te cuenten los mexicanos, que ellos "se sacan" de los lugares, en vez de irse. *
> Hola ¿En que sitio de México has escuchado este uso?? ¡Me podrias dar algun ejemplo?
> Gracias



 Uff, lo único que se me ocurre en relación con eso es cuando decimos: 

¡Saquese de aquí!
¡Sácate a la ch... de aquí!

Pero yo nunca me he sacado sola ¿Y tú?


----------



## Janis Joplin

Hidrocálida said:


> Giorgio Lontano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Así lo usamos por acá. Si no estaba "contenido", no se puede sacar. *Pero para usos regionales, que te cuenten los mexicanos, que ellos "se sacan" de los lugares, en vez de irse. *
> Hola ¿En que sitio de México has escuchado este uso?? ¡Me podrias dar algun ejemplo?
> Gracias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uff, lo único que se me ocurre en relación con eso es cuando decimos:
> 
> ¡Sáquese de aquí!
> ¡Sácate a la ch... de aquí!
> 
> Pero yo nunca me he sacado sola ¿Y tú?
> 
> A mi también me gustaria un ejemplo de Giorgio.
Click to expand...


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Por mi tierra:

Saco dinero del banco, saco el coche del garaje, saco la basura, saco la comida del frigorífico/nevera, saco buenas notas en los exámenes, te voy a sacar/hacer una fotografía.

Me quito la ropa, quito el coche de la puerta de mi vecino, me quito los zapatos, etc.

Pero darante los años que viví en Galicia (España), concretamente en Vigo, mucha gente, y no eran de baja cultura, decían:

Voy a quitar dinero del banco, he quitado buenas notas en los exámenes, te voy a quitar una foto, sácate de aquí.

Saludos


----------



## HUMBERT0

Janis Joplin said:


> Hidrocálida said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uff, lo único que se me ocurre en relación con eso es cuando decimos:
> 
> ¡Sáquese de aquí!
> ¡Sácate a la ch... de aquí!
> 
> Pero yo nunca me he sacado sola ¿Y tú?
> 
> A mi también me gustaria un ejemplo de Giorgio.
> 
> 
> 
> También hay "sacatón", dícese de aquel que "le saca la vuelta”=rehúye a un enfrentamiento.
Click to expand...


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Janis Joplin said:


> Hidrocálida said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uff, lo único que se me ocurre en relación con eso es cuando decimos:
> 
> ¡Sáquese de aquí!
> ¡Sácate a la ch... de aquí!
> 
> Pero yo nunca me he sacado sola ¿Y tú?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A mi también me gustaria un ejemplo de Giorgio.
Click to expand...


Pues eso mismo... si te digo "¡Sácate de aquí!" y me obedecés, ¿qué hacés? Irte. A eso me refería nomás.


----------



## cbrena

Patricita said:


> El saco es el "sweter" (¿cómo le dices tú?)... que me lo quito, no me lo saco



  Perdón, no sabía que el saco era una prenda de vestir.

Yo la ropa me la quito cuando me desvisto y la saco del armario o de los cajones.

¿Podéis decir entonces algo como esto?:
_Ahora saco el saco del saco y me lo ¿meto? y después me saco el saco y lo pongo en el saco._


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

cbrena said:


> Perdón, no sabía que el saco era una prenda de vestir.
> 
> Yo la ropa me la quito cuando me desvisto y la saco del armario o de los cajones.
> 
> ¿Podéis decir entonces algo como esto?:
> _Ahora saco el saco del saco y me lo ¿*meto*? y después me saco el saco y lo pongo en el saco._



¡Ajá! Siento curiosidad: los que se "sacan" el saco, ¿se lo meten o se lo ponen?

Y sí, cbrena, se puede sacar un saco del saco, pero ¡vaya lío!, yo no lo "pondría" en el saco, lo metería en el saco.


----------



## cbrena

Giorgio Lontano said:


> ¡Ajá! Siento curiosidad: los que se "sacan" el saco, ¿se lo meten o se lo ponen?
> 
> Y sí, cbrena, se puede sacar un saco del saco, pero ¡vaya lío!, yo no lo "pondría" en el saco, lo metería en el saco.



Sí yo también lo meto en el saco, no sé por qué escribí lo pongo como si fuera en una mesa.

Yo lo que (me) pongo (me) lo quito y lo que meto lo saco.


----------



## duvija

Los que nos ponemos el saco, nos sacamos el saco. Lo sacamos del ropero, nos lo sacamos cuando hace calor, etc. 
'Quitar', no lo usamos para nada.

Tengo la sensación que 'sacar' (sin quitar) se usa en las mismas zonas donde usamos 'agarrar/tomar' y no 'coger'. Falta información de varios países para ver si es cierto. 

Saludos.


----------



## Fer BA

Duvi:

De esta orilla del río, lo mismo que de aquella...no sabría decirte en el resto del pais.

salvo en quitamanchas, quitapenas, lo cortés no quita lo valiente y alguna otro nombre o expresión cristalizada....



cbrena said:


> _Ahora saco el saco del saco y me lo ¿meto? y después me saco el saco y lo pongo en el saco._


 
Ahora saco el bolso del saco y ..¿¿¿¿¿????? y después me saco el saco y lo meto en el bolso.


----------



## miguel89

Yo uso las dos, muchas veces de forma indistinta. Saco la basura, pero me puedo quitar la ropa o las zapatillas. Hasta ahora nadie me dijo nada ni noté que me mirasen raro.  Diablos, debo dejar de mirar tanta TV.


----------



## tesalia

Por acá nos quitamos los zapatos, la franela, la gorra. Nos quitamos de un lugar si algo nos puede caer encima o si estorbamos. Quitamos el polvo, la grasa. Los que pueden se quitan las tristezas o los problemas de encima.
Se saca la licencia de conducir, el pasaporte, dinero del banco, el perro a pasear, la basura. El beisbolista saca la bola de jonrón. Se sacan buenas o malas notas en los exámenes. Se le saca el cuerpo a quien no se quiere ver.


----------



## Fer BA

miguel89 said:


> Yo uso las dos, muchas veces de forma indistinta. Saco la basura, pero me puedo quitar la ropa o las zapatillas. Hasta ahora nadie me dijo nada ni noté que me mirasen raro.  Diablos, debo dejar de mirar tanta TV.


 
Órale chiquillo, quitate _delfrente_ del TVset!!!


----------



## Cbes

Por aca sacamos y nos sacamos todo, usar quitar sería como dijo alguien mas arriba hablar como en la TV (en las traducciones al español que vienen con modismos centrocentroamericanos o españoles), ahora bien si usamos quitar lo usamos como sinonimo de arrebatar o privar 
por ej, 
Pedro le quitó la pelota a Juan
El juez le quitó la licencia de conducir
Mi mamá se enojó y me quitó la Play Station


----------



## Patricita

cbrena said:


> Perdón, no sabía que el saco era una prenda de vestir.
> 
> Yo la ropa me la quito cuando me desvisto y la saco del armario o de los cajones.
> 
> ¿Podéis decir entonces algo como esto?:
> _Ahora saco el saco del saco y me lo ¿meto? y después me saco el saco y lo pongo en el saco._


 
Mi versión sería:

"Ahorita" saco el saco del saco (si estuviera en un costal, pero normalmente de la bolsa o de la maleta) y me lo pongo; despúes me quito el saco y lo meto de nuevo en la bolsa/maleta.

Sobre cuál es el saco, aquí es igual, es el "sweter" (de hilo o lana), o la "Chaqueta" de un vestido de hombre.  Un "saquito" es un saco chiquito y un buzo, es un saco, pero de algodón.


----------



## clares3

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Hola a todos
Veo que se está produciendo una extensión del verbo sacar(se) hasta abarcar expresiones en que, hasta hace poco, se utilizaba preferentemente el verbo "quitarse": me quito el sombrero, me quito las gafas (las tenía puestas y me las quito, etc. La última vez que lo he visto escrito ha sido en el libro de Hawking y Mlodinow _El gran diseño_, lógicamente en la traducción española a cargo de David Jou i Mirabent (Sitges, 1953).
Me parece que la expresión se ha extendido más por la zona de Cataluña/Valencia. El DRAE no contempla tal uso y sólo la acepción 18 expresa algo parecido (*18. *tr. Quitar algo que afea o perjudica. _Sacar una mancha, una enfermedad.)_ pero en términos negativos según los ejemplos que el propio DRAE facilita. 
La pregunta, sobre un solo tema, es la siguiente:
¿Se usa en vuestra zona el verbo sacarse en sustitución del verbo quitarse? ¿Creéis que es correcto?


----------



## e.ma

Yo lo he oído por la zona de Galicia. Se entiende, pero para mí tampoco es el uso normal.


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 





clares3 said:


> ¿Se usa en vuestra zona el verbo sacarse en sustitución del verbo quitarse?


Sí, pero no sé si mi zona cuenta en este caso. Quiero decir que yo lo consideraba influencia del catalán. No sabría asegurar si es correcto o no, pero a mí me suena extraño en castellano. 

Saludos.


----------



## manicha

Si, en Galicia es bastante habitual; pero no es algo de ahora, sino de toda la vida, supongo que por algún cruce o interferencia entre gallego y castellano. A mí siempre me ha resultado difícil saber qué forma es la correcta en cada caso, si sacar o quitar. Por eso, de pequeña aprendí la sencilla regla de "se mete lo que se saca y se quita lo que se pone", asociándolos a otros dos verbos que no me causan ninguna duda, para poder usarlos bien.


----------



## manicha

Exactamente igual, meter y sacar. El problema no son los verbos, sino que la diferencia entre ellos es más difusa en gallego que en castellano, creo yo.


----------



## Colchonero

Yo viví en Galicia hará unos veinte años y allí era usual el empleo de _sacar;_ en su momento me sorprendió porque nunca lo había escuchado con ese sentido_._

Creo que también es corriente en América Latina. Quizá la extensión de su uso en España se deba a la presencia de inmigrantes de por allá_._

PD. Y, se me ocurre como una posibilidad, que su utilización en Galicia se deba a la emigración gallega hacia el otro lado del charco.


----------



## clares3

manicha said:


> ... de pequeña aprendí la sencilla regla de "se mete lo que se saca y se quita lo que se pone"


Así mismo pienso y actúo yo, de modo que si las gafas y el abrigo se ponen luego se quitan, mientras que lo que se mete luego se saca. 
Voy atisbando que, como sugerí al principio, es un contagio del catalán.


----------



## Realice

Para mí, en cambio, no es habitual. Yo no lo digo nunca, y lo oigo muy poco. Claro que, aunque vivo en Valencia, yo soy castellana, y mi entorno habitual es muy castellanoparlante. Pero, aun así, yo diría que en Valencia no es tan común (sí hay otros 'contagios lingüísticos' a los que estoy habituada, como 'tocar por teléfono'). 

Y sí, creo que en el Cono Sur no se quitan nada, se lo sacan todo


----------



## Calambur

Realice said:


> Y sí, creo que en el Cono Sur no se quitan nada, se lo sacan todo


¡Y qué quieres!, si con los calores que hacen por estos lados, uno quiere sacarse hasta la piel.

Por aquí, me parece que se usa más *sacarse* la ropa que *quitársela*. Aunque, por supuesto, es a elección de quien habla.
El sombrero -cuando se usaba- se sacaba. Había incluso una expresión: _Me saco el sombrero ante tal o cual cosa._

No obstante, hay casos en que *sacar* queda tan mal, que cualquiera más o menos avispado reemplaza el verbo y usa *quitar*.
Ejemplo: _me saco quito el saco._


----------



## Realice

Calambur said:


> ¡Y qué quieres!, si con los calores que hacen por estos lados, uno quiere sacarse hasta la piel.


A mí, después de haber pasado quince minutos intentando entender qué demonios quería comprarse un amigo mío uruguayo que quería comprarse _'un buzo'_, ya nada sobre las ropas del Cono Sur puede asustarme 



Calambur said:


> El sombrero -cuando se usaba- se sacaba. Había incluso una expresión: _Me saco el sombrero ante tal o cual cosa._


Nosotros _nos quitamos el sombrero_ ante algo o alguien admirable, claro está. Esto no creo que lo digan con 'sacar' ni los del contagio catalán o gallego que mencionaban los compañeros.


----------



## mirx

Yo no entiendo muy bien la pregunta, o es que no hay ejemplos muy concretos. Lo que se hace con el sombrero es y ha sido simpre ponérselo y quitárselo. El otro uso con sacar se puede usar nada más si el sombrero es muy chico y se queda atorado en la cabeza.

Los zapatos, por ejemplo, se me ocurre que también puedan sacarse, pero es porque también se meten. Aunque siempre lo normal sea ponérselos y quitárselos, salvo que exista la dificultad de la talla.

Hay otros casos en que sí son más cercanos los significados, por ejemplo cuando se quitan o se sacan manchas de la ropa. ¡Esta mancha no sale!, de todas formas suena medio afectado. Lo común es quitar manchas.


----------



## e.ma

Para mí los zapatos no se meten y se sacan más que del armario. En cambio, los pies sí que se meten y se sacan de los zapatos.

Y para sacarme un sombrero tendría que ser muy pequeño y habérseme quedado atorado _dentro_ de la cabeza.


----------



## luisgdl

Por lo que veo, en México usamos meter y sacar exactamente igual que en España, a difrenecia del uso que se les da sobre todo en Argentina y Uruguay.  Aquí, sacar es solamente para algo que está contenido *dentro* de otra cosa.  

No se me olvida el día que estaba en una playa en Uruguay y la madre le grita a su niño que corría hacia el agua: "¡Marcelo, sacate la musculosa!", refiriéndose a la camiseta sin mangas que traía puesta.  Para oídos mexicanos la frase resultaba, mmm....extraña, y con mucho potencial para el doble sentido.


----------



## Bashti

Me parece que casi todos los que estamos contestando a este hilo somos españoles salvo Calambur. Esta manera de expresarse creo haberla oído en algún culebrón, así que quizá en España estemos experimentando una especie de "contagio" de formas hispanoamericanas debido a que muchos españoles ven esas telenovelas. El caso de su uso por parte de catalanes cuando hablan castellano puede tener las causas que se han apuntado. A mí lo de "sacarse" la ropa lo asocio a arrancársela uno de encima, quizá porque le aprieta o porque le molesta como puede ser el caso de unas gafas o un sombrero.


----------



## H saílE

Y me saco a la pesada de la vecina de encima cuando me aborda en el rellano.
Y por ganarte una partida me saco la espina que tenía clavada.
Y sácate el abrigo que te vas a asar con la calor que hace...
Y ni vecina, ni abrigo ni espina alguna estaban dentro de nadie 

Un saludo


----------



## Irama

Acá decimos sacarse antes que quitarse, como bien apunta Calambur. Incluso hay una expresión humorística: "me saco el saco (chaqueta) y me pongo el pongo".


----------



## mirx

H saílE said:


> Y me saco a la pesada de la vecina de encima cuando me aborda en el rellano.
> Y por ganarte una partida me saco la espina que tenía clavada.
> Y sácate el abrigo que te vas a asar con la calor que hace...
> Y ni vecina, ni abrigo ni espina alguna estaban dentro de nadie
> 
> Un saludo


 
Sólo la segunda es normal en México no es una penetración literal pero sí figurativa, donde la espina se mete en el pellejo.

Poniéndome a reflexionar un poco me doy cuenta por qué "sacar" no me salta tanto cuando se habla de ropa, y creo que es porque efectivamente hay que meter la cabeza por el cuello del sueter, o las piernas a las "mangas" de los pantalones (¿tienen nombre?). Por eso sacate el abrigo me ehca a volar la imaginación (¿sácatelo de dónde?). _Sácate la sudadera, _aunque no es normal no me asombra tanto.


----------



## duvija

Sí, en Uruguay nos sacamos y nos ponemos todo lo que se les ocurra. La camiseta, por supuesto. Entendemos qué es 'quitar', pero suena algo... (estoy por decir un disparate de esos que a los moderadores no les encanta), digamos, cursi. E innecesario...


----------



## Ushuaia

Calambur said:


> No obstante, hay casos en que *sacar* queda tan mal, que cualquiera más o menos avispado reemplaza el verbo y usa *quitar*.
> Ejemplo: _me saco quito el saco._



O, como una servidora, reemplaza el sustantivo y usa *abrigo*. Yo jamás de los jamases "me quito" nada: si tengo que _quitar_ algo, se lo quito a un tercero.


----------



## ricardofelipe

No es un uso moderno, al contrario, me parecería que es antiguo. Suele decirse “sacarse el sombrero”, es como lenguaje de abuelos, un tanto en desuso.

También implica quitar o retirar algo, “el médico le saco los antidepresivos”. Significaría que le ordenaron ya no tomarlos más.


----------



## Calambur

*sacar* tiene tantas aplicaciones...
Aquí transcribo del DUE:


> *9 *(«de») *Quitar una ÷cosa que está envolviendo o encerrando a otra: ‘Sacarse los zapatos. Sacar la funda del paraguas’.


Nótese que el uso de _sacar_ por _quitar_ no está marcado como regionalismo.

Además, y sólo a título ilustrativo -porque la entrada del Moliner es muy extensa- transcribo otros usos posibles, que muestran que no siempre _sacar_ es reemplazable por _quitar_:


> V. «sacar a pública _subasta_, sacar _tajada_, sacar de debajo de _tierra_, sacar de _tino_, sacar con _tirabuzón_, sacar los _trapos_ a la colada, sacar las _tripas_, sacar las _uñas_, sacar _utilidad_, sacar _ventaja_, sacar a la _vergüenza_ pública, sacar por el _vicario_».


----------



## duvija

«sacar a pública _subasta_, sacar _tajada_, sacar de debajo de _tierra_, sacar de _tino_, sacar con _tirabuzón_, sacar los _trapos_ a la colada, sacar las _tripas_, sacar las _uñas_, sacar _utilidad_, sacar _ventaja_, sacar a la _vergüenza_ pública, sacar por el _vicario_». 

Es muy gracioso el resultado si usáramos quitar en lugar de sacar.
La casa de remates quitó a pública subasta ...
El perro quitó el hueso de debajo de la tierra...
Hubo que quitarle con tirabuzón las palabras...
Cuando vio al perro, el gato quitó las uñas...
quitó utilidad, quitó ventaja, etc. (sentido exactamente opuesto al deseado)

O sea que 'sacar' es más general que 'quitar'. Será por eso que en Latinoamérica lo usamos para todo?


----------



## Realice

Calambur said:


> Aquí transcribo del DUE:
> Sacar la funda del paraguas


Gracioso el DUE. Yo nunca saco la funda del paraguas, pero con frecuencia saco el paraguas de la funda 



duvija said:


> O sea que 'sacar' es más general que 'quitar'. Será por eso que en Latinoamérica lo usamos para todo?


No, no creo (aunque tampoco sé, la verdad). Igual que están todos esos casos en que 'sacar' no es sustituible por 'quitar', están los inversos. Aquí andábamos hablando sobre todo de la sustitución entre 'quitarse' y 'sacarse', pero ¿dicen ustedes _'deberíamos sacarle importancia al incidente'_, _'se sacó la vida de un tiro'_ o _'me han sacado injustamente mi parte de la herencia'_?


----------



## duvija

Realice said:


> No, no creo (aunque tampoco sé, la verdad). Igual que están todos esos casos en que 'sacar' no es sustituible por 'quitar', están los inversos. Aquí andábamos hablando sobre todo de la sustitución entre 'quitarse' y 'sacarse', pero ¿dicen ustedes _'deberíamos sacarle importancia al incidente'_, _'se sacó la vida de un tiro'_ o _'me han sacado injustamente mi parte de la herencia'_?


 

No le damos importancia al incidente. Se mató de un tiro. Y sí, me sacaron injustamente la parte de la herencia de mi tío abuelo.
*tal vez alguien use 'quitar', pero en realidad lo decimos como lo escribí por ahí. Eso no quita que ...


----------



## Ushuaia

Realice said:


> ¿dicen ustedes _'deberíamos sacarle importancia al incidente'_, _'se sacó la vida de un tiro'_ o _'me han sacado injustamente mi parte de la herencia'_?



Me gustan tus ejemplos, porque en en mi variedad (y en mi país, que parece que del otro lado del charco la cosa es distinta) cada uno "se resuelve" de un modo diferente:

Nosotros les *restamos* importancia a las cosas. 
La gente se *quita* la vida, pero más que nada en la lengua escrita, o en lenguaje muy formal. "¿Viste que se quitó la vida Juan?" no lo vas a escuchar jamás... o quizás entre gente finíiiiisima. 
Respecto de despojar a otros de cosas que poseen o les corresponden, se usan ambos verbos. "Quitar" lo dicen muchísimo los niños y suele implicar algún tipo de violencia, un engaño o un acto muy flagrante: "le quitó el novio a la hermana". "Sacar" es mucho más amplio y con esta acepción no necesariamente tiene connotaciones negativas; cuando le saco a alguien lo que me había quitado, por ejemplo, o cuando estoy feliz de que me saquen de las manos los 14 cachorritos que parió mi perra.


----------



## Bashti

cbrena said:


> Yo quito el tapón, quito la mesa y me quito el sombrero.
> 
> Con el saco no sé que significaría ninguna de las dos frases. Yo el saco lo lleno o lo vacío.


 
Yo el tapón lo saco. Por eso se llama sacacorchos al sacacorchos, no "quitacorchos". La mesa la recojo y me quito el sombrero.



Pinairun said:


> A mí me han sacado una muela, saco la basura, me quito la ropa y los zapatos, saco fotos a los demás, a veces me saco la camisa si la llevo metida dentro de los pantalones, pero no me la quito, porque si me la quitara estaría desnudándome.
> 
> También saco el coche del garaje, pero lo quito si la plaza de aparcamiento no me corresponde.


 
Lo confirmo al cien por cien.Y ten cuidado, no sea que el Ayuntamiento te quite la pasta por no haber sacado el coche a su hora.



H saílE said:


> Y me saco a la pesada de la vecina de encima cuando me aborda en el rellano.
> Y por ganarte una partida me saco la espina que tenía clavada.
> Y sácate el abrigo que te vas a asar con la calor que hace...
> Y ni vecina, ni abrigo ni espina alguna estaban dentro de nadie
> 
> Un saludo


 
Pues a mí me parece que una espina se te clava dentro. Incluso, en sentido figurado, se te puede clavar en el alma o en el corazón. Sii te parece que no está dentro...



ricardofelipe said:


> No es un uso moderno, al contrario, me parecería que es antiguo. Suele decirse “sacarse el sombrero”, es como lenguaje de abuelos, un tanto en desuso.
> 
> También implica quitar o retirar algo, “el médico le saco los antidepresivos”. Significaría que le ordenaron ya no tomarlos más.


 
Yo me imagino al médico recetándome un vomitivo para "sacarme" del cuerpo los antidepresivos.


----------



## Realice

tesalia said:


> Se le saca el cuerpo a quien no se quiere ver.


Esto me ha dejado de piedra. Me urge un forero venezolano.



duvija said:


> Tengo la sensación que 'sacar' (sin quitar) se usa en las mismas zonas donde usamos 'agarrar/tomar' y no 'coger'.





Ushuaia said:


> Me gustan tus ejemplos, porque en en mi variedad (y en mi país, que parece que del otro lado del charco la cosa es distinta) cada uno "se resuelve" de un modo diferente:
> 
> Nosotros les *restamos* importancia a las cosas.
> La gente se *quita* la vida, pero más que nada en la lengua escrita, o en lenguaje muy formal. "¿Viste que se quitó la vida Juan?" no lo vas a escuchar jamás... o quizás entre gente finíiiiisima.
> Respecto de despojar a otros de cosas que poseen o les corresponden, se usan ambos verbos.


Estas dos citas me recuerdan otra (y van... ) disputa léxica con un amigo uruguayo. Pero para iniciar un hilo al respecto, antes tengo que revisarme todos los hilos sobre 'coger' y 'agarrar', así que tengan paciencia


----------



## clares3

Hola y gracias a todos
No esperaba tanta participación pues creía que el asunto era local (contagio catalán) pero veo que al otro lado es más frecuente que ponerse y quitarse cosas.
En cuanto a la pregunta que formulé, entiendo:
- Que en España, salvo en zonas de influencia catalana/valenciana, s eusa preferentemente la regla "se saca lo que se mete y se quita lo que se pone"
- Que los hispanohablantes de América del Sur sí usan preferentemente el verbo "sacar(se)" para describir el hecho de ponerse y quitarse ropa, complementos, etc.
Gracias a todos. Mi duda está resuelta.


----------



## kreiner

clares3 said:


> - Que en España, salvo en zonas de influencia catalana/valenciana, se usa preferentemente la regla "se saca lo que se mete y se quita lo que se pone".


 
Como ya se indicó, no sólo en la zona de influencia catalana/valenciana, sino también en Galicia, donde el intercambio entre "sacar" y "quitar" llega al punto de poder oír frecuentemente: "sáca(te) de ahí" o "quitar una foto".


----------



## clares3

kreiner said:


> "sáca(te) de ahí" o "quitar una foto".


Sacarse de algún sitio se usa en México, según recoge el DRAE, para expresar quitarse de un sitio, irse del mismo, pero en lo que respecta al  hilo original (sacarse/quitarse la ropa, las gafas, etc) veo por los post que los mexicanos usan el ponerse/quitarse para las gafas y la ropa.


----------



## azaharys

Que interesante hilo.
Aquí en Chile, nos sacamos todo, jeje.
Me saco los lentes, me saco los zapatos, me saco un 7 en el colegio (las calificaciones, es decir, obtuve nota 7 en el colegio), me saco la lotería, etc.
Y "quito" también lo usamos, pero generalmente, nos referimos a arrebatar algo a alguien: Le quité lo que me robó, le quité el espacio en la fila, le quité el helado, le quité el televisor, etc.
Saludos!


----------



## el_ochito

Realice: Es mi primer post, y lo hago en respuesta a tu petición de un forero venezolano. 

De hecho, en Venezuela sí utilizamos "Sacarle el cuerpo a alguien" para querer decir evadirlo, evitarlo, por cualquier razón que sea. p. ej:

"Desde que se ganó la lotería, Carlos le saca el cuerpo a todos sus viejos amigos"


En cuanto al tema central del hilo, en Venezuela seguimos la misma regla mencionada anteriormente de  "Lo que se pone se quita, y lo que se mete se saca". Yo no me "saco" ninguna pieza de indumentaria, sino que me la quito. Incluso algo como una dentadura postiza, que podría decirse que está "dentro" (de la boca al menos), se pone y se quita. A menos que explícitamente digamos "sácatela de la boca"


----------



## Realice

el_ochito said:


> Realice: Es mi primer post, y lo hago en respuesta a tu petición de un forero venezolano.
> 
> De hecho, en Venezuela sí utilizamos "Sacarle el cuerpo a alguien" para querer decir evadirlo, evitarlo, por cualquier razón que sea. p. ej:
> 
> "Desde que se ganó la lotería, Carlos le saca el cuerpo a todos sus viejos amigos"


Gracias mil. Y sé rebienvenido


----------



## el_ochito

Gracias por la bienvenida.. en agradecimiento les dejo otro par de perlas de nuestra lengua vernácula con el verbo "sacar", aunque estas sí en un registro más popular la primera, y algo vulgar la segunda: 

"Sacar la mano" dicho en relación a un objeto utilitario, quiere decir figurativamente "estar desgastado por el uso a tal punto de ser impresentable o inservible". e.g.:

Oye, ya es tiempo de que te compres otro carrito, este ya está como sacando la mano.
Tengo que comprarme una nevera (refrigerador) nueva, la mía sacó la mano anoche. 

La segunda y más vulgar es "Sacar el culo", que es relativamente cercana a "Sacar el cuerpo" en significado, pero con un matiz distinto. Mientras quien saca el cuerpo es quizá algo discreto al respecto, quien le "saca el culo" a alguien está siendo abiertamente desdeñoso. Con frecuencia se usa más en tono acusatorio por quien se siente agraviado:

-No me hables. Anoche te dije que íbamos a salir todos los panas (amigotes) y nos sacaste el culo bien feo para irte con tu novia.


Naturalmente, también ha evolucionado hasta volverse un adjetivo: "sacaculo":

-No le digas nada de la fiesta a esa chama (muchacha). Sabes que igualmente es tremenda sacaculo y no va a querer venir. 

Aunque no usemos expresiones de tal talante en el habla culta, siempre es útil manejar muchos registros, o no?


----------



## duvija

Se parece a 'sacarle el culo a la jeringa', que es simplemente no hacer algo necesario, posiblemente por vagancia congénita...


----------



## Bennot

Se saca lo que se mete. Se quita lo que se pone.


----------



## duvija

Bennot said:


> Se saca lo que se mete. Se quita lo que se pone.


 

Para nosotros es irrelevante. Yo meto y pongo, pero siempre lo saco.


----------



## jorgema

Supongo que han escuchado eso de "yo loco, loco, y ella loquita" (yo lo coloco, y ella lo quita), en la que se usa "colocar" como lo opuesto a "quitar". Colocar y poner son casi sinónimos, lo que no se puede decir de meter.
Por lo demás en Perú, creo que "sacar" y "quitar", por lo que respecta a prendas de vestir, se usan indistintamente. 
En otros usos, se dice "quitamanchas", pero también que un detergente "saca la grasa". Pero en lo del sombrero, la que había escuchado es "quitarse el sombrero" (no "sacarse").


----------



## albertovidal

Si bien aquí, en Argentina, también en Uruguay y creo que en muchos países hispanoparlantes, se utiliza "sacar" en ver de "quitar", lo que dice *Bennot *no es ni más ni menos que la regla que establece cuándo hay que utilizar cada uno de estos verbos.
*Se saca lo que se mete. Se quita lo que se pone. 		*
Saludos


----------



## Empuje taquiónico

Colchonero said:


> Yo viví en Galicia hará unos veinte años y allí era usual el empleo de _sacar;_ en su momento me sorprendió porque nunca lo había escuchado con ese sentido_._
> 
> Creo que también es corriente en América Latina. Quizá la extensión de su uso en España se deba a la presencia de inmigrantes de por allá_._
> 
> PD. Y, se me ocurre como una posibilidad, que su utilización en Galicia se deba a la emigración gallega hacia el otro lado del charco.



Yo creo que es justamente al revés... que uso en América Latina puede ser consecuencia de la inmigración gallega al Nuevo Mundo. Aquí en Argentina ha habido una inmigración muy grande de Galicia, sobre todo en la Pampa Húmeda, y calculo que en Uruguay también. Esto también explicaría por qué en estos dos países wl uso de "sacar" en reemplazo de "quitar" es aun más común que en otras partes de América Latina, donde también ha habido inmigración gallega, pero en menor medida. Es mi opinión al menos. 

Saludos


----------



## Bennot

El uso del castellano en Galicia tiene bastantes cosas en común con varios países de América. Frases como "saca los libros de la mesa" son de uso común en Galicia, pero no en el resto de España donde usarían quitar. Los gallegos también tienen tendencia a usar casi exclusivamente el pasado simple incluso para cosas que acaban de ocurrir ("viste lo que hizo?"). También es la única región de España donde en vez de "cacahuetes" dicen "manises".  Hay muchas más cosas que en este momento no recuerdo. Es posible que algunas de ellas sean debidas a que muchos los campesinos que emigraron a América a principios del siglo pasado, regresaron a Galicia (en general se iban con la idea de volver).  La mayoría de estos emigrantes tenía como lengua materna y cotidana el gallego, y el único castellano que oían en sus pueblos era el sermón del cura en la misa (los que iban a misa) y la poca escuela a la que habían asistido de pequeños, de manera que la mayoría de ellos, donde realmente aprendieron a hablar castellano fue en América.


----------



## duvija

Cristobal Rodriguez said:


> SACAR ES ALGO QUE ESTA ADENTRO >Sacar La lengua.>Sacar una espina>Sacar el corcho de una botella Etc.Pero no se puede sacar algo que esta encima o sobre de uno o algo.Sacarse la ropa no es correcto ,Porque no la tiene dentro del cuerpo.Se puede sacar la ropa ,pero al sol o sacar la ropa de la maleta .Como un Ejemplo <Pero no Creo que podamos ,Tener o usar la ropa dentro del cuerpo y Despues sacarnos la ropa,/SE SACA LO QUE SE METE />SE QUITA LO QUE SE PONE.



Depende del país donde estés. Te aseguro que nosotros no quitamos nada. Bueno, las manchas, nada más.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Cristobal Rodriguez said:


> Sacarse la ropa no es correcto


Que no se use en tu barrio (ni en el mío, ya que estamos), no quiere decir que algo no es correcto, así, tan categórico. Cuando te has quitado un jersey, de esos de cuello estrechito, ¿no has tenido la sensación de que te lo _sacabas_ (y venciendo una enorme presión), más que, simplemente, quitártelo? Y, sobre todo, está el asunto de los usos según las zonas: giros y expresiones comunes en un sitio son absolutamente desconocidas en otro; y viceversa. Y ahí jamás se puede hablar de "incorrección".

Saludos


----------



## Jonno

Es tan fácil como consultar el diccionario para comprobar que no es necesario estar dentro de algo (salvo figuradamente) para sacarlo: *sacar* 2. tr. Quitar, apartar a alguien o algo del sitio o condición en que se halla.


----------



## Calambur

Hola.
Por no releer este viejo y ya tan extenso hilo (en el cual participé y no lo recordaba), me puse a mirar el diccionario. ¿Y qué encontré?...:
Que para el verbo *sacar* el DUE registra 23 (veintitrés) acepciones diferentes, más 7 (siete) frases fijas.
Así que mejor pórtense bien, porque si no, me pongo a copiar todo.
Saludos._


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola, Calambur.

¿Y si no nos portamos bien, nos vas a _*sacar*_ tarjeta roja? Ah, no, que no puedes, si antes no la has _metido_...(por eso de que "se saca lo que se mete" ). Mejor lo dejamos aquí, porque no vamos a sacar nada en claro; y de donde no hay, no se puede sacar..

Saludos


----------



## Cebolleta

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Hola, Calambur.
> 
> ¿Y si no nos portamos bien, nos vas a _*sacar*_ tarjeta roja? Ah, no, que no puedes, si antes no la has _metido_...(por eso de que "se saca lo que se mete" ). Mejor lo dejamos aquí, porque no vamos a sacar nada en claro; y de donde no hay, no se puede sacar..
> 
> Saludos



Bueno, el árbito de fútbol saca tarjeta roja... de su propio bolsillo, donde antes la había metido.


----------

